# "Night" Challenge Winnners



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 30, 2012)

We have a tie for the "Night" Challenge. Our well deserving winners are KyleColorado and Bachelorette who will both receive the title of Laureate this month. We are asking them to jointly choose a topic for our next Challenge. Keep an eye out, all, we've never had a joint choice before.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats to you both for two excellent pieces.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 30, 2012)

Excellent work, you two. Congratulations!


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 30, 2012)

Congratulations, very well deserved


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations to our new Joint Committee.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 1, 2012)

He-hey! Congratulations and well done! Both of you did well! :thumbl:


----------



## aj47 (Oct 1, 2012)

congratulations -- well done.


----------



## Kyle R (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity to participate. I didn't expect to receive any votes, to be honest--there were so many good poems. I enjoyed all the entries. Nice job to everyone!

Bachelorette and I are scheming up a devious prompt for the next challenge.


----------



## toddm (Oct 3, 2012)

congrats to you both!


----------



## Bachelorette (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty surprised, given the fact that there was a glaring typo in mine I didn't think I was allowed to edit out...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you, my darling Miss B, for adhering to the rules and for the opportunity to reinforce the following:



Olly Buckle said:


> Poems should be submitted in their final form, no later editing or alterations; please be sure you are satisfied before you submit and have included the title if you have one.



We implore all entrants to PREVIEW their posts before clicking on submit to ensure your entry reads as you wish. Not only will this avoid having your entry disqualified due to a disallowed edit, it's an exercise in properly submitting your work for consideration, whether it be to a publisher or poetry contest.


----------

